# A First For Me



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I have been hunting coyotes for several years, however getting a double on a stand has always eluded me. All the doubles, triples and quadruples that have come to my calls I have only managed to connect on 1 if any, until today! I was on a stand with a wide open expanse. After about 12 minutes into my calling sequence I was glassing the area and seeing nothing. I brought the binoculars down and there was 3 coyotes within a few yards of my call. I got on my rifle and worked left to right. I shot the left one, swung on the middle one and he started to run, I glanced at the one on the right and he was still standing there, so I shot him. I swung back to the middle one and was able to get two shots off at him while he was going mach 10 but never connected. Two down I was pretty elated! Next stand I was able to bag one more. It was kinda crazy, last Fri. I hunted and there was fresh snow on the ground, today temperatures climbed to near 80 degrees. Today it seemed like the warmer it got the more responsive the coyotes were. I made 8 stands and had action on all but 3 of them, a couple of missed oppurtunities, a couple of misses and a couple that would not come in close enough for a shot. Total, I had 10 yotes sighted today. I wish my partner would have been able to go today, maybe we would have been able to to get a couple more. All in all tho a pretty good day!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

WAY TO SHOOT'EM DEAD RUGER------NICE PIC'S CONGRADS ON YOUR FIRST DOUBLE---THANKS FOR SHARING---WELL DONE BUDDY----------SB


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Also a big congrats., keep nailing them !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job Ruger ! Congrats !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Ruger, sounds like you had a fantastic time!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You're gonna need a bigger ax for that firewood though lol
And is that a left handed Savage ?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

It is a lefthanded Savage. I am right handed but extremely left eye dominant so I taught myself to shoot lefthanded. It was alot easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I am also right handed and left eye dominant. One of these days I'll have to give a left handed gun a try, all my bolt guns are righty's.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

How does that matter when shooting a rifle?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Doing all the functions with your off hand is a bit different.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

But why do you have to look through the scope with your left eye and not your right? I don't understand, I'm also right handed and left master eye.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Because then my brain takes over and I don't see through the scope, unless I close my left eye that is.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

At the last moment I do close my left eye.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That would solve it then !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice shooting Ruger, they can run fast eh!!! I emptied once on one with 4 rounds, the first being at 8 yds last at 35. Might go out Monday as my weekend dance card is filled at hunting times--sigh. Youre making me itchy to go--thx!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Great Job congrats....


----------



## Call-In the Country (Oct 10, 2011)

Nicely done. That coyote on the left looks like it's just taking a nap


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome!! Ruger!!! I am Proud for ya Good shooting!!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Nice job Ruger what sound were you using?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

When I took the double I was using lightning jack for about 10 minutes and then switched it over to dying jack. Its a sequence that has seemed to work well for me in the past. The other stands i was using adult cottontail and and grey fox fight or my Circe and Mountain Jerry's hand calls. Most calls seemed to be working pretty well that day. Really anxious to get out again, but the next few weeks are tied up in work and big-game seasons. Maybe I'll get the chance to sneak away for a day.


----------



## sell33 (Aug 5, 2010)

Good shooting Ruger! What caliber savage you shooting?


----------

